# Selling Heat Transfer Shirts



## virtuous1 (Dec 25, 2005)

I own a fairly new screen printing business and have recently invested in a heat press. Currently I am using it for names and athletic numbers. I would like to make some quick cash with it though.

I have been told about athletic events through schools and such where you take in a shirt screen printed in advance with the event logo on it and then heat press names and numbers on the back. Of course school is almost out and I want to make money this summer! 

Has anyone sold heat transfer shirts at fairs or community events? I was thinking about having a selection of 20 or so transfers and or letters and selling them at our county fair. There are also several events this summer in my community. Do any of you veterans out there have any fresh ideas that will sell like hotcakes???


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

There is no such thing as quick cash! 

It all comes down to working hard at coming up with good designs.

If you are going to sell at fairs, youre going to need to design shirts that match the demographic of the people attending them.

If anyone has a fresh idea that sells great, I dought their going to give it to you


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

You know, before I became interested in making t-shirts, I was going to sell hotcakes, because I kept hearing that they sell very well. 

Really, I do like your idea about personalizing screen printed designs with some heat pressed names and such. I have read about that in many places and several trade magazines. It's a good idea, and you should look into it further. The same approach can be done at a local fair or event, but as jdr8271 said, it usually comes down to working hard and having good designs.

If you have a connection to a school near you, see what it might take to be able to sell there. I suppose the design would have to be approved by the board or something like that, and copyrights might come into play, but you will never know unless you try it.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Fairly simple idea really but you need to know the market attending the festival or show. Motorcycle transfers for motorcycle people, cowboy/country transfers for the rodeo crowd. I have a cutter and heatpress vinyl at tuner car and drift events as well as market vinyl graphics and my website. We are doing two to three events a month...it aint pancakes but its cash money!!!!


----------



## virtuous1 (Dec 25, 2005)

That's a hoot! Thank you for your reply! I was also thinking of car shows and such. I am far, far away from TX so you won't have to worry about me stealing your customers! In your opinion is it worth the time and initial investment to branch out of your shop? We have converted our garage into our shop until business gets good and steady, then we will do something else. Until then, I just want to generate revenue. So I'm not planning on doing it all the time, but we'll see, I may like it MORE! Thanks again!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You will take about a year of events to figure out expense of booth, travel and supply costs to know which events payoff. I do about ten events a year where the guy doesnt even charge me space which is perfect!!! Most auto events are between $250 to $500 for a 10x20 space with power. One day events are fine if travel costs are low and the booth is cheap. Two day events I prefer for obviouse reasons.  There are plenty of festivals, rodeos, car shows, drag events all over the country...should not have any trouble finding something to cater. A big deal right now is all of the cheerleading and drill team events....for lettering, those are very good. I dont do transfers...right now just thermoflex plus with my import logos and clipart. We do custom right on the spot and charge from $15-25 each depending on how much design the folks want. I bring about 100 premade shirts to dispay in the booth to get juices flowing and point of sale. My shop is my website and the vinyl graphics and t-shirts business is where I am heading...I have another business that is my real job. I wouldnt wait on anyone coming to see me on the web...I prefer to go directly to my market and thats what we do. Right now just putting money back into the business to purchase a full vending trailer and a screen printing setup. Yes you can make money...especially if you are the sole vendor of the particular item available.


----------



## virtuous1 (Dec 25, 2005)

David, 
If you don't mind, I have a couple of ??
What is a "space with power???"

and

"right now just thermoflex plus with my import logos and clipart. We do custom right on the spot"

What is thermoflex plus? Are you screenprinting the fronts and putting names on the backs of pre-made shirts at the event? Are you doing screenprinting or vinyl cutting right on the spot? 

I am getting a greater understanding of this thing. Dog shirts for dog shows, car shirts for car shows and such. Transfers are pretty cheap and I could sell them at a really good profit. I would like to get a trailer and portable equipment too. All things in good time I guess. 

I also like the idea of going to the business. I do not sit and wait either - it's just not my nature. I can arrive when I like and leave when I am ready - beats 9-5 anyday.

Thanks soooo much for your info! I knew there were some good guys out there some where! : )
Susan


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have two 10x10 ez-up canopies coupled together to make a 10x20 vendor booth{space}. I have my computer, vinyl cutter and heatpress onsite at each event so I can do anything right on the spot. I usually need two outlets to run our equipment...one for the plotter and computer, one for the press to keep it on its own circuit. I dont screenprint at all...we have books of our clipart, book of fonts, book of our fullside auto graphics, book of our logos and like I said about 100 t-shirts premade showcasing what we can do. All the t-shirts are heatpress thermoflex plus vinyl in either blk, white, neon orange, neon green, neon pink. The designs are cut on the plotter just like regular sign vinyl. The vinyl is weeded which means removing the actual vinyl not a part of the design or logo and pressed onto the shirt.


----------



## visionsp (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello Motoskin, I'm looking for predesigned artwork that I can buy to do some of the same stuff that you are doing. Do you know any good sources and are you willing to sell or trade any of your designs?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

visionsp said:


> Hello Motoskin, I'm looking for predesigned artwork that I can buy to do some of the same stuff that you are doing. Do you know any good sources and are you willing to sell or trade any of your designs?


You can buy predesigned stock transfers from places like proworldinc, dowlinggraphics, wildside, etc.

Click on the stock transfers link to find more vendors and links.


----------



## Fatboy (May 22, 2007)

Did Anyone Go To The Long Beach, Ca. Sign Convention? I Saw A Cool Setup With A Green Screen, Digital Camera , Computer, Dgp That Took Your Picture And Imprinted It On A T-shirt. The Image Was Merged With Whatever Backround Selected(i.e. Motorcycle, Sports, Etc.). That System Was Designed For Shows And Events To Make Custom Shirts On Site And You Could Use Applicable Artwork With The Customers Image Layered In. The System Rocked But Cost Around $25g.


----------



## visionsp (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah I saw it, and it did rock. I would really want to test it out and see how user friendly it was before I considered it. I believe that was just the booth and the software and stuff. You would still need the t-shirt printer. I have their card somewhere. 

If anyone has bought one or really researched it please keep us informed.


----------



## robot (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm looking for a vendor to to this exact thing at an event, do any of you know the names of companies, or a place to search for them, that provide this service (on site event printing?)

Thanks!

Erin


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Action Sports and I think they are in Austin Texas.


----------



## robot (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome, that's a starting point. I am in Seattle so am looking locally, but we may be hosting events around the country and out of country too.


----------



## RocketDesigns (Aug 31, 2011)

What is the best way to print and use heat transfer?


----------

